# 13-yr-old tops Mt Everest



## legalskier (May 22, 2010)

_*13-year-old boy becomes youngest to top Mount Everest*
Saturday, May 22, 2010
By The Associated Press
BEIJING — The youngest climber to reach the peak of Mount Everest hugged his tearful companions and told them he loved them. Then 13-year-old Jordan Romero took the satellite phone and called his mom.....With Saturday's success on the world's highest mountain, at 29,035 feet (8,850 meters) above sea level, Jordan is just one climb from his quest to reach the highest peaks on all seven continents. The teenager with a mop of long curly hair — who climbed Mount Kilimanjaro in Africa when he was 9 years old — says he was inspired by a painting in his school hallway of the seven continents' highest summits.... Jordan carried a number of good luck charms, including a pair of kangaroo testicles given to him by a friend who has cancer.... Just one mountain remains in Jordan's own quest to climb those peaks, the Vinson Massif in Antarctica. Jordan's team leaves for Antarctica in December, Bailey said._
http://www.dailyfreeman.com/articles/2010/05/22/news/doc4bf7c1f019b3c211980577.prt

Would you let your kid?  :-?


----------



## SkiDork (May 22, 2010)

looks reasonable after watching this video.  Kid set a goal and is going for it.  Kudos.

http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=6152545


----------



## TheBEast (May 22, 2010)

Been following his progress on Facebook.  Pretty determined kid and some strong parent's backing him.  Lots of controversy around letting him climb Everest at such a young age, but he made it!


----------



## riverc0il (May 23, 2010)

Looks like he did it with his dad so not really a matter of questioning the parents. Any one that questions this type of thing needs to consider the entire world of professional and amateur sport. It is very difficult to be one of the best in the world at anything these days if you have not been training for it from a very young age. Lots of kids features are determined by their parents pushing them towards success at a young age. The result? Most of professional sport. To question the beginnings means we must also look in the mirror and question the endings. How young is too young? How young is too young for anything? The media would have ran away with this story if the kid died up there, though. Why is the question any different depending upon success? 

Personally, I say good for him. Looks like his dad opened up quite a world for him to see at a very young age and he can determine whether he wants to keep at it or try something completely different after having already completed something that many can only dream to do.


----------



## Harvey (May 29, 2010)

I'm assuming that since it's now a week after the dateline on the story that everyone is down safely.  While it's certainly very difficult getting up, and celebrating at the top is understandable ... you're not successful until you're down.


----------

